# Timescales



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi girls 

Before I ask my Q, Kara.. if you read this.. just to let you know I have the petition but I have been so busy with work and family stuff I haven't had chance to do much with it. Do you still want me to carry on with it? Let me know 

I have a Q I'm hoping you can all helkp me out with: I'm on my last round of Clomid [6th round] and awaiting a letter to start IVF. The Heath told us we reached the top of the waiting list in early June.. so how long does it normally take to get going?? From what I can gather, our first appointment will be an Open Evening.. but what are the timescales after that??

Thanks in advance.. it might be a silly Q, but my nerves are shot to bits. If one more person in work with me falls pregnant 'without trying' I'll have a meltdown. I just need to start IVF now, asap.

Cheers
Laura Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Laura i had my evening in the March and then had tx in June so not long really as i would have started inj May prob with my next period.  Hope you dont have too long a wait.

The petition any signatures would be great so please keep going with it even if you get 10 thats 10 more than if you dont do anything so the more the better.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if you have reached the top of the list things should move fairly quickly, try and stay sane

like jule says any signatures would be fab whether its 1 or 1000, every little helps


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and yep of course, I will do my best with that petition.

Called Susan at the Heath yesterday.. seems I have been forgotten  Janet confused the dates at both our last appointments and skipped between June this year and December this year. She finally stated that June was the date as that would make it 12 months since we were referred. She had DH do his last SA before IVF start - I was given my 'last 3 rounds of Clomid' - that was April. Susan told me yesterday that we are due to start in December!?   She said she would look into it for me..

I'm getting to the point of no return.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry to hear about the mix up, I hope it gets sorted. Do keep on to them, sadly I have found unless you do things don't always get sorted, but will do in the end!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun i am sorry, i know its stressful but you are far away for the point on no return, trust me on that one

june or december your almost there so stay postive


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya 

Susan called me back and confirmed the mix up - it was June after all. She is sending us a DVD [has anyone here had a DVD?? I've never heard of that] and then we are to book our blood tests. I guess the legal documentation comes after that??

Thanks for the replies above.. I feel kind of 'out there in limbo' being at the end of Clomid and about to start IVF. I think I've finally gone off my trolley .. 6 rounds of Clomid can do that to a girl   That drug is eough to drive anyone bananas!

Where are you ladies at with your tx? I have tried reading to find out, but there are so so many posts..

Thanks again,
Laura Xx

ps - Am I supposed to be this nervous??


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats great glad you got it sorted wont be long at all now ..after waiting so long for a chance being nervous is normal so dont worry


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Laura the dvd is instead of the evening so that you are able to watch it at home and have time to think about questions before your appt.  Its a new thing and they have just started this instead of the eveing.  I had a year of clomid and only one folicle in all that time. I then didnt respond well to the drugs for my first IVF and had to be converted to IUI but i did get BFP.  I m/c unfortunately.  Since then ive had fresh IVF and frozen transfer and got pregnanat with the frozen but again m/c.  We have now found my husband has balanced translocation which means he is a carrier of abnormal chromosomes and we need to see a genetic counsellor and be referred to Guys in London.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the dvd is good, i watched it years after starting lol

being nervous is so normal


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you for the replies, ladies.. much appreciated 

Our bloods are booked for Tuesday  It's all moving a little quicker all of a sudden! I have posted in the July/August cyclers and asked about timescales too.

Hope everyone in here is well and keeping PMA  

Laura Xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my advice is to try and go with the flow as much as possible as there are so many little steps with IVF and the journey to parenthood


----------

